# Living as a single rabbit



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 6, 2007)

I've never had the privilege of being the only bunny in a house. When mom adopted me - she got Tio and Kyo at the same time.

So if you're the only bunny in the house...what do you like about it? What do you not like about it?


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 6, 2007)

I live on my own pretty much, me neighbour is that abomination of a guinea pig Endo...
Good things


All food is mine
All treats are mine
Bed is mine
Litter tray is mine
Toys are mine
Garden is mine
House is mine
Occupants of house mine
Guinea Pig mine
EVERYTHING mine
Bad Things


Harder to wage war on humans when they make me angry, less back up
Harder to carry out evil plots against guinea pig, less back up


----------



## Flopsy Bun-Bun (Apr 6, 2007)

Well, I am a single rabbit only in the sensethat I do not share my abode with other rabbits. Instead I share withcats...This would be okay if the cats weren't treated better than me,and were more friendly!!

For example...the cats are allowed to eat cat food. I am not. The catsare allowed outside. I am not. The cats can go wherever they wantinside the house at night. I am not. AND only one of them will playwith me! The other three hiss at me and even scratch me when I getclose...and when I try and chase them they run away! And they'resupposed to be predators??

Oh, and you can't mate with cats either. I tried. Mummy thought it wasvery funny. Daddy told Mummy, "We'd better call the breeder. She's soldus a gay rabbit!" I don't even know what that means, but it seemedoffensive, and mummy thought it was funny!! Then Daddy said, "We'llhave to get him fixed." I'm not broken!!!!

So, what else can I say?? Life is hard for a rabbit!


----------



## Flopster (Apr 6, 2007)

My mommy has been talking about getting me"fixed" too. What is it with people?? Can I fix my mommy so she willfeed me more treats?? 

I am a single rabbit, living with 3 cats. There is one who likes tochallenge me for the role of leader but all in all they are not bad tohave around. They protect me from the dogs outside and don't tell on mewhen I chew things I'm not supposed to. I've trained Biscuit to be mylookout and warn me when a human is coming. They are my fur army. 

I don't know why you would want to eat that cat food anyway Flopsy.It's yucky. Clearly I get the best food in the house. I won't even getinto what the dog eats...ew.


----------



## TinkleBunny (Apr 7, 2007)

I live as a single bunny. It is alright, but spring is making me lonely. :agree

Pros:


All the treats are mine.
All the food is mine.
I get all the attention.
I get full use of the litterbox.
I can stretch out and take up most of the cage.
I am THE bunny.
When I groom my human, I don't get any hair in my mouth.
Maybemy humanwon't talk about spaying me if I am alone. :whistling


Cons:


My human is going to be starting work soon and I don't know what I am going to do all by myself.
My human tells me how beautiful I am, and it would be a waste to not share all THIS with a nice buck. 
~TinkleBunny~


----------



## Loki (Apr 10, 2007)

Mom tries to give me a lot of attention becauseI'm a single bun. She tries really hard, but I think it's time for meto settle down with a friend of my own. 

There were a lot of pro's to being alone, but one con outweighed them all. 



I get lonely sometimes.



loki


----------



## GIDGET (Sep 7, 2007)

i'm a single bun i used to have my human uncle home with me all the time now he's been in the hospitalfor a long time so all i have is my stupid bird "sister" mommy calls her AS IF.... i'm alone all day mommy leaves the tv on for me and lots of lights she worries about me all day she wants to get another bun for me to play withor at least talk to


----------



## sarahsop (Sep 11, 2007)

I love being a single bun! There are other bunnies around but I have to say its the bacholor life for me, thabk you very much!

I get lots of attention from mommy and her boys,

I like to play chase with the boys around my run......if I could get out I would so beat them!

Life on my own is just dandy......mommy thinks I should have a friend but Nooo I likethings as they are!

Charlie!


----------



## Butterfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been a single bun all three years of my life 

It gets lonely sometimes, but most of the time, I rule this place! why would I want to have to -share- things with someone else? -My- mommy, -my- house, -my- ....er... subjects (Hamster, kitten). 


~Butter


----------



## timetowaste (Oct 9, 2007)

i loves bein a single bun!!!!!!!! becaaaaaause i get to have a big ol cage to myselfs, and allllll the treeeeats my tummy can handle beccccause i dont have to share!

there is a big ol shih tzu doggie in the house that likes to lick me. he drives me crazy. i am an only bun with a big brother doggie.

oy.

love!!!!!!

~ nEmo


----------

